# AFI: how is it? and how much $??



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everybody, first of all HUGE THANKS TO YOU ALL TO HELP ME, THANKS!

My problem was that I was looking to study something related to film (directing or editing) but just for 1 or 2 years. I found a lot of things but no one fit in what I was looking for.

Finally I found a 2 year program in directing in AFI. It seems pretty practical and there was dAVID lYNCH STUDIED!! HEHEHE (KIDDING, BUT IT'S TRUE )

The thing is that I studied my bachelor's degree in Spain, so they ask to a credentials comparison evaluation. My questions are:

1-Is hard to get into AFI? (requierements,etc)
2-Does anyone know how is the 2 year program of DIRECTING? good?bad?
3-  *does anyone know how much it costs the 2 year program of directing???*

thaaaaanks a lot  again


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 3, 2009)

1.  Yes, it's extremely competitive.
2.  One of the top directing programs in the country.
3.  This information can be found on AFI's website.

Please search the school's site, and this one's archives, for much more information about AFI.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sketchy21 (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought you were looking for something other than an Masters, because AFI's conservatory is a masters program.


----------



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Oct 5, 2009)

Iam looking to something that actually can teach me some practical and theorical on directing. I don't really care about the title: if it's a master, graduate, undergraduate... why do you care so much for that? 

I think the main point is to learn and most of all your personal work and just have a little push to jump into this indsutry. I know i don't explain very well is because I don't use to practice my english here in Spain... so sorry.

SO:

1- is it really important if it's a master-degree or whatever??
2- I found out that AFI is incredibly expensive (65 grand a year)so I kind of forget it... sad about it, because I really think I could have learn so much there...
3-UCLA has a MFA producting/directing, does anyone know how it is?? is it good?? practical?? theorical??
4- I really want to study film in Los Angeles and i found: AFI (too expensive)
             CHAPMAN (a bit expensive)
            USC 
            UCLA (public, which is good)

5-Does anyone know that i oculd be able to have a part time job while I study at UCAL, for example?. I will go by myslef from Sapin to eeuu so I need some money to pay food and rent.

6- hope you cna help me... I finally want to know wich is the best for me


thanks a lot


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 5, 2009)

UCLA is one of the top programs in the country. Its less expensive than the other top programs (approx 25K/year for non California residents). Its incredibly hands-on, not really all that theoretical.

First year is incredibly intense so its hard to have a job, but after that you could manage a part time job. They are very generous with award money, and have a slew of independent donors who give to students through the school.


----------

